# signatures



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone tellme how to add a signature so its on every time i post?

cheers


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Settings > Edit signature.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I swear you have to be a gold member for that?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Can anyone tell the op, how to get rid of it when he's sick to death with it as i can't get rid of this b****rd cockroach now and would also love to know.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Same as before and just delete what you typed...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

must have to be a gold member wont allow me to do it


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

AK-26 said:


> I swear you have to be a gold member for that?


Correct, although this may change in the future.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

is it possible to include a hyperlink on the signature not sure how you do this?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Just don't do it, whatever you've got to say every post won't outweigh the irritation of having to scroll past it for everybody else.

Never understand the Internet forum fascination with long sigs. Annoying enough on work email let alone my hobby!

Only excuse is if you're pushing a charity or repping, IMO, not for a 'witty' quote or similar


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> is it possible to include a hyperlink on the signature not sure how you do this?


you mean like mine


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ewen said:


> you mean like mine


Ha yes buddy like yours!??


----------

